# Recommend a girth for sensitive horse



## Chumsmum (27 January 2009)

I've had a few saddle issues with Chum but I *think* I've sorted the saddle it's just the girth now.

I had the McTimoney lady out yesterday who confirmed that his back/saddle area was okay but he was very sensitive around the girth area.  He has always been like this since I've had him (nearly 4 years) and he doesn't like being brushed or clipped in this area either. He has never had any sores in this area.

On a related note, he had mild colic in Dec and I'm just starting him on Coligone which has made him less gassy/bloated so hopefully might help with girthing too.

I currently use a Stubben string girth which is lots better than a leather one but just wondering if worth trying something else?

Can anyone recommend a girth for a horse with very sensitive girth area?

On a good note, despite his bone spavin/colic/saddle problems etc, Mctimoney lady said he looked and moved the best she had ever seen him - improving with age


----------



## Rowreach (27 January 2009)

Wintec elasticated girths are brilliant for sensitive horses, because the elastic is in the centre and lies over the sternum so it "gives" as the horse moves and breathes.  Bates/Wintec now do a shaped version of this which is even better, but is very expensive (around £150 for the Bates/£100 for the Wintec, although I've seen them cheaper on the net).  Personally I prefer leather as I like putting natural to natural, but the Wintec fabric is soft and grippy and very gentle.


----------



## mygeorge (27 January 2009)

I agree with the elasticated girth  to have some give but also the use of a sheepskin girth sleeve will be brill as your horse will be so relieved that he will hardly notice the girth is there at all. Use both and the prob will be solved i'm sure.


----------



## KatB (27 January 2009)

The string girths are the best IMHO. Otherwise, the Professional Choice girths are the next best thing, as they are very soft and very wide, and elasticated both ends


----------



## K27 (27 January 2009)

Have you considered a leather girth made with soft calfskin which is nicely shaped and cut away at the elbow- 

Also one of my horses is sensitive too with girthing and I've been advised for him to get a girth that is unelasticated, just made of leather.

You could always add a sheepskin girth cover too if you felt necessary, Mattes ones are really nice.


----------



## 3Beasties (27 January 2009)

These are brilliant (I got one for Xmas) it has elastic both ends and is lined with sheepskin like material

http://www.horseloverz.co.uk/gsearch?q=H...amp;btnG=Search


----------



## Chumsmum (27 January 2009)

Thanks for replies - lots of ideas - great  
	
	
		
		
	


	





A couple of questions...  
	
	
		
		
	


	









RR - I'm very interested in the Wintec/Bates with the elastic in the middle, never tried that.  Can you point me in the direction of a good website that has their full range on (inc the expensive one) so I can have a good look - I'm only finding the cheaper ones, I'm being thick  
	
	
		
		
	


	





MG - will look at the sheepskin but will this interfere with the comfort of the Wintec i.e too bulky / stop it breathing?

KatB - totally agree about the Stubben, they are great girths.  Have you ever tried the Wintec ones, how do they compare?  I've looked at those Professional Choice ones in the tack shop, they do look good..

K27 - very interesting advice about having non elasticated because this sort of ties in with the Stubben I'm using.  Has the calf skin made a big difference?  Have you ever tried a Stubben?

HC - that girth is very good value for money with the sheepskin inc!

Thanks everyone for suggestions, much appreciated


----------



## Chumsmum (27 January 2009)

I've just found the Bates Elastic Girth with Cair...










 at the price...

Someone stop me from making an impulse purchase on my credit card


----------



## K27 (27 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


K27 - very interesting advice about having non elasticated because this sort of ties in with the Stubben I'm using.  Has the calf skin made a big difference?  Have you ever tried a Stubben?



[/ QUOTE ]

TBH I've never tried a Stubben girth- could be interesting though, thanks- a new comfortable dressage girth is on my shopping list for my boy, I'll have to find out if they make a dressage one. 

When I had the saddle fitter out the other week I was told to go for non elasticated as it allows the rib cage to expand when they are working and my horse hates feeling restricted anyway!

 My other boy has an Amerigo dressage girth thats calfskin lined and its never marked him but then he is not particularly thin skinned TBH !! Albion girths are nicely padded too.

I'm off to look up Stubben girths- hope you find something that you like!.


----------



## Janetterose (28 January 2009)

I re-inforce Stubben string. Both my saddler and back person were horrified when I said I used elasticated girth - it allows the saddle to bounce up and down on the back.


----------



## Cluny (28 January 2009)

Stubben also do a very nice neoprene dressage girth which is good for sensitive boys.  I have used the Stubben Trevira girths for many years and thoroughly recommend them, the best bit about them is that they are extra wide so they spread the pressure far better than narrower girths.

Also recommend the Albion shaped leather dressage girths (usually about £70) I use them on my sensitive lads and they work very well.

Janette, the saddle doesn't bounce up and down so much as twist with a girth that is elasticated at one end.


----------



## Chumsmum (28 January 2009)

Thanks for replies everyone  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think I'm going to try one of the Wintec with the elastic in the middle - not too much money to spend if it doesn't work and also suitable to try with a sheepskin cover.

I would love to try one of the Bates £150 ones but it's a lot of money if it's no better than the Stubben string - if anyone finds them on sale anywhere (115cm pref. brown) please PM me  
	
	
		
		
	


	





As I said before, he is lots better in a Stubben rather than the leather one (with elastic one side) I used before, but maybe this is the best he will get, it may be 'remembered' pain?

Very interesting debate regarding elastic / no elastic - I will post an update once I've tried the Wintec - if anyone interested


----------



## TarantuLove (28 January 2009)

Stubben cord girth, definitely. Or if you have dressage straps, the sheepskin lined Frank Baines girths are amaaaazing for sensitive horses.


----------

